# NJ puppies - Egg Harbor



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Babies for adoption!

Riley
Golden Retriever/Labrador Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Egg Harbor, NJ
Medium • Baby • Male

Three adorable puppies were found in a barn in Georgia after their mother was killed by a car. A nice family took care of them until they could be brought to our rescue in NJ. Riley, Danny and Ruth Ann are ready for adoption, about 8wks old on June 1st. they are super cute and cuddly puppies. Mom was a medium sized golden mix, we think dad was a black lab. The puppies will probably be medium size when full grown. 

Up-to-date with routine shots
Riley's Contact Info
Precious Puppies, Egg Harbor, NJ
[email protected]

Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Riley PFId#19754315


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

They certainly are cute !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

They are just so adorable!! Poor Mom was killed by a car!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOVE them!!! I pray they find wonderful forever homes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're beautiful pups, very sad about the mom.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppies*

Bumping up for these PRECIOUS PUPPIES!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Aren't they adorable??!! We have 6 that we just got from a shelter, our boy comes to us tomorrow. All long haired, 4 blonde and 2 black, we'll have a black boy.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Fostermom, I got to dog sit one of the pups and she sure was adorable!! Brings back memories  I was just lucky I was strong enough to give her back to her foster mom.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for these precious pups to find homes!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

If I weren't waiting for Smidge......


----------

